# Lake Talquin Photo



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Help my wife win a Yeti Roadie by opening the Facebook link, clicking on the picture, liking it, and sharing it. She took this picture on a fishing trip I drug her on to Lake Talquin, so of course it's a winner either way. :thumbup:

Each "share" and each "like" counts.

Thanks in advance :thumbsup:

http://www.facebook.com/FirstFederalBankofFlorida/photos/a.10154178761660306.1073741855.66470555305/10154178762800306/?type=3&theater


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Done it. It's under my wife's name.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

stc1993 said:


> Done it. It's under my wife's name.




YOU DA MAN!

If I'm lucky, she might let me get break it in right with some fish slime 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Got one from us too. One of our fav lakes.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank ya sir. It's hard to beat Lake Talquin!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Me and 221 folks liked it so far. good luck


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We are at a combine 929 likes and shares right now. That leaves us in 2nd place but it doesn't end until tomorrow at lunch.

IT'S NOT TOO LATE TO LIKE AND SHARE. Btw you can share more than once if you want. Every share counts.

Thanks to all who have participated!


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

You got it


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your help. With nearly 2,900 combined likes and shares, my wife won the YETI! 

Happy, Happy, Happy


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats!!
Fill it with crappie


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Congrats!!
> Fill it with crappie


Already consulted with her on that. She said she bought me two YETI's to put fish in so I had better not touch hers. Guess she has spoken on that lol :innocent:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Already consulted with her on that. She said she bought me two YETI's to put fish in so I had better not touch hers. Guess she has spoken on that lol :innocent:




Wait....you got three Yetis? I take back my like


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Wait....you got three Yetis? I take back my like


She bought me the 45 quart 2 years ago for Christmas and in May she bought me a roadie for college graduation. Guess I got a good one. Too bad my coolers and cost more than my boat... :blink:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great...glad it worked out and she won. 

I have been looking at some Yeti alternatives and need to get something better than what I have. On a hot day 20 pounds of ice will melt about 75% in my Igloo when out in the sun at a mullet hole.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Great...glad it worked out and she won.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking at some Yeti alternatives and need to get something better than what I have. On a hot day 20 pounds of ice will melt about 75% in my Igloo when out in the sun at a mullet hole.




Check out these RTIC Coolers. I have lots of friends that have been getting these instead of YETI's recently. All good reviews. I have seen them in person and they look like the same cooler. Hard to beat in my opinion. 

https://www.rticcoolers.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> Check out these RTIC Coolers. I have lots of friends that have been getting these instead of YETI's recently. All good reviews. I have seen them in person and they look like the same cooler. Hard to beat in my opinion.
> 
> http://www.rticcoolers.com/
> 
> ...


Have look at those. The one thing that keeps holding me back is weight. 25 lb cooler, 20 lb ice, 10 to 15 lb of fish.....that get's heavy. My little 14 ft Jon and 25 kicker struggles now with 2 guy and gear. ... but I may still bite the bullet sooner or later.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Have look at those. The one thing that keeps holding me back is weight. 25 lb cooler, 20 lb ice, 10 to 15 lb of fish.....that get's heavy. My little 14 ft Jon and 25 kicker struggles now with 2 guy and gear. ... but I may still bite the bullet sooner or later.




Same issue here. Weight plus the theft factor keeps me in an igloo. 
The better investment is an ice machine!


----------

